# Chain saw cord yanks out of my hand when I try to start it.



## Bspring (Jan 3, 2016)

Tried to start my Stihl 044 and the cord yanks back when I pull it. I can pull it very slow to make sure the engine turns over correctly but if I give it a good yank like it takes to start the cord will violently yank out of my hand. What is going on here? Is there a decompression valve that is not working?


----------



## Ashful (Jan 3, 2016)

Is this a new to you saw, or one that just started misbehaving?

If new to you, then Welcome to saws for men.  [emoji12]  My 85cc Stihl 064 does the same, when my wife tries to start it.  Pull it like you mean it, and you'll be fine!


----------



## Bspring (Jan 3, 2016)

No, not new for me. I have had it for several years.


----------



## Dairyman (Jan 3, 2016)

Check the flywheel.


----------



## 2broke2ride (Jan 3, 2016)

Sounds like timing is out........ Sheared flywheel key?


----------



## claydogg84 (Jan 3, 2016)

Timing was my guess as well.


----------



## Bspring (Jan 4, 2016)

I gave it a yank this morning and everything is fine. Yesterday it was working fine and when I finished it bounced around on my tractor on the way back to my house. I drained the gas and tried to start it. That is when it was yanking the cord out of my hand. It sat all night and now is fine. It has never done this before. Can timing issues come and go?


----------



## claydogg84 (Jan 4, 2016)

Bspring said:


> I gave it a yank this morning and everything is fine. Yesterday it was working fine and when I finished it bounced around on my tractor on the way back to my house. I drained the gas and tried to start it. That is when it was yanking the cord out of my hand. It sat all night and now is fine. It has never done this before. Can timing issues come and go?



No. If the key has sheared on the flywheel it should always be off.


----------



## warno (Jan 4, 2016)

Maybe a vapor locking issue? if it was running then shut down then tried to restart.


----------



## Sconnie Burner (Jan 4, 2016)

warno said:


> Maybe a vapor locking issue? if it was running then shut down then tried to restart.


This would be my guess. Bouncing around in the tractor may have caused the carb to overflow with fuel that went into the cylinder. Think hydro-lock. If its enough fuel to partially fill the cylinder and not allow air in and out, you basically have a hydraulic cylinder thats unable to flow.


----------



## kenskip1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Starter rope is binding in the spool.Rope fibers are worn narrowing the diameter of the rope.This will allow the rope to take the path of least resistance and wedge itself in the spool. When this happens you loose all mechanical leverage of the rope on a properly rewound spool.This is causing the sudden resistance you are encountering, Ken


----------



## Bspring (Jan 5, 2016)

These both sound like good ideas to me. I am guessing that if it does it again I could remove the spark plug and give it a yank to get my answer.


----------



## English BoB (Jan 5, 2016)

I always expect my husky to " snatch back " after getting caught more than once. Now I always wear gloves when starting any small engine, find the high point by pulling slow until you feel max resistance then with a good grip pull like you mean it.

bob


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Jan 5, 2016)

Better than the old saws we used to use....a quick 40-50 pulls later and you were ready to cut.


----------

